# Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an



## GoldenMic (2. Juli 2011)

*Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Marktforscher von IHS iSuppli haben aktuelle Daten für das Q1/2011 für den Prozessormarkt vorgelegt.
Intels Markanteil stiegt hierbei um 2% gegeüber Q1/2010. AMD's Markanteil sank hingegen um 1,8%

Damit hat Intel am Ende von Q1/2011 einen Marktanteil von 82,6%, trotz des Sata-Gates.
AMD hingegen konnte zwar mehr CPU's aim gleichen zeitraum als 2010 absetzen, allerdings schrumpfte der Marktanteil dennoch auf 10,1%

Die restlichen 7,3% entfallen auf RISC-basierte Chips und andere Modelle, welche in Tablets oder mobilen Geräten enthalten sind.

Quelle:
Intels Prozessormarktanteil steigt auf 82,6 Prozent - 01.07.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## Krabbat (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

das wundert mich ehrlich gesagt nicht
Denn selbst ich, als eher gegen intel seiende person hab mir vor kurzem nen i5 2500k gekauft. Der hat einfach ein zu gutes preisleistungsverhältnis für pc-spieler.
Dennoch schade, wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass amd im unteren preisbereich mit den apus wieder mehr marktanteile gewinnt!


----------



## S4rg333 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Na hoffen wir mal das AMD mit dem Bulldozer alles richtig macht und ihre Verkaufszahlen steigern können. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft...


----------



## Rollora (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



S4rg333 schrieb:


> Na hoffen wir mal das AMD mit dem Bulldozer alles richtig macht und ihre Verkaufszahlen steigern können. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft...


 Es lag bei denen ABSOLUT NIE am guten oder weniger guten Prozessor, sie haben mit Athlon die Tempoführerschaft übernommen und mit dem Athlon 64 sowie X2 JAHRELANG die Technologie UND Tempoführerschaft übernommen und ausgebaut. Aber die Marketingabteilung von AMD ist seit Jahren einfach nur FAIL, man entwickelt zu oft am Markt vorbei (auch bei der Grafiksparte, ehemals ATI ist das ja zu beobachten)...
Man hat oft das bessere Produkt, bringt es aber wegen des traurigen Marketings (man sehe sich mal deren Videos und TV Werbung an im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz) fällt man immer weiter zurück. Nach so vielen Jahren sagt jedem Laien die Marke Intel immer noch was, AMD aber nicht und das werden sie selbst mit dem besten, superduperprozessor nicht auf die Reihe kriegen. Ich hoffe zwar auch, dass sie mal wieder ihre Marktanteile geringfügig steigern können, aber die angestrebten 30% werden es aufgrund des oben genannten Problems einfach nicht mehr werden.


----------



## Star_KillA (2. Juli 2011)

Rollora schrieb:
			
		

> Es lag bei denen ABSOLUT NIE am guten oder weniger guten Prozessor, sie haben mit Athlon die Tempoführerschaft übernommen und mit dem Athlon 64 sowie X2 JAHRELANG die Technologie UND Tempoführerschaft übernommen und ausgebaut. Aber die Marketingabteilung von AMD ist seit Jahren einfach nur FAIL, man entwickelt zu oft am Markt vorbei (auch bei der Grafiksparte, ehemals ATI ist das ja zu beobachten)...
> Man hat oft das bessere Produkt, bringt es aber wegen des traurigen Marketings (man sehe sich mal deren Videos und TV Werbung an im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz) fällt man immer weiter zurück. Nach so vielen Jahren sagt jedem Laien die Marke Intel immer noch was, AMD aber nicht und das werden sie selbst mit dem besten, superduperprozessor nicht auf die Reihe kriegen. Ich hoffe zwar auch, dass sie mal wieder ihre Marktanteile geringfügig steigern können, aber die angestrebten 30% werden es aufgrund des oben genannten Problems einfach nicht mehr werden.



Was haben sie davon das sie früher besser waren ? Nichts ! Genau , die Prozessoren heute sind einfach nur langsam aber billig. Da aber AMD niemand kennt wird meistens zu intel gegriffen


----------



## Lan_Party (2. Juli 2011)

In Deutschland habe Ich noch NIE einen Werbespot von AMD gesehen. Da kommt Haufenweise von Intel. Selbst wenn Intel schlechtere CPU's hätte würde Ihr marktanteil steigen weil Ihr Marketing stimmt.


----------



## Master Shake (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Dass AMD hier schlechtes Marketing vorgeworfen wird, ist einfach nur lachhaft. Bis vor kurzem haben OEMs aufgrund illegaler Rabatte und Milliarden Schmiergeldzahlungen keine AMD CPUs verkauft, selbst als die Athlons dem P4 haushoch ueberlegen waren. Wozu Geld in Marketing investieren, wenn man schon voher weiss, dass man das Produkt nicht im Handel plazieren kann? Der finanzielle Schaden, der AMD durch die jahrelange Marktmanipulation entstanden ist, ist kaum zu beziffern, das wenige Geld, das der Firma zur Verfuegung steht, muss in Forschung und Entwicklung investiert werden, damit man nicht vollstaendig den Anschluss verliert. Abgesehen davon ist der Abstand in den meisten Anwendungen nicht so gross, wie einen die Benchmarks glauben machen wollen. Der Intel Compiler ist der beste und guenstigste Compiler mit hervorragendem Support und wird dadurch fst universell angewendet, allerdings bremst er alle non-intel cpus aus. Intel macht hervorragende CPUs, und die SBs sind eindeutig die besten Prozessoren, die momentan verfuegbar sind, aber die Art und Weise, wie sicg Intel diesen Vorsprung "erarbeitet" hat, kann eigentlich niemand gut heissen. Jetzt kann man nur hoffen, dass Bulldozer zumindest mit der aktuellen Intel-Generation zumindest mithalten kann.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Bitte lasst das hier nicht wieder zu einem Fanboy-Krieg ausarten!


----------



## XE85 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



Master Shake schrieb:


> Der Intel Compiler ist der beste und  guenstigste Compiler mit hervorragendem Support und wird dadurch fst  universell angewendet, *allerdings bremst er alle non-intel cpus aus.*



Dafür gibt es keinerlei Belege. Das einzige was der intel compiler gemacht hat ist das er spezielle SSE Optimierungen auf non intel CPUs nicht angewandt hat. Für künstliches Ausbremsen (zB mit Delay Schleifen) gibt es keinerlei Belege. Und ironischer Weise ist der intel Compiler auch einer der besten für AMD CPUs. Der Compiler und was intel sonst noch so alles in der Vergangenheit gemacht soll hier aber nicht das Thema sein, es wurde ohnehin schon zig mal durchgekaut.



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Bitte lasst das hier nicht wieder zu einem Fanboy-Krieg ausarten!



Da schließe ich mich an

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



Rollora schrieb:


> Es lag bei denen ABSOLUT NIE am guten oder weniger guten Prozessor, sie haben mit Athlon die Tempoführerschaft übernommen und mit dem Athlon 64 sowie X2 JAHRELANG die Technologie UND Tempoführerschaft übernommen und ausgebaut.



Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Seit der Einführung der Mehrkernprozessoren (bei Intel die Core2 CPUs vor fünf Jahren) sieht AMD (leider) kein Land mehr gegen Intel was Leistung, Stromverbrauch etc. angeht.



Rollora schrieb:


> Man hat oft das bessere Produkt, bringt es aber wegen des traurigen Marketings (man sehe sich mal deren Videos und TV Werbung an im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz) fällt man immer weiter zurück.



Auch das ist in diesem Zusammenhang nicht richtig. Siehe meine vorherige Aussage.


----------



## Rizzard (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



Master Shake schrieb:


> Bis vor kurzem haben OEMs aufgrund illegaler Rabatte und Milliarden Schmiergeldzahlungen keine AMD CPUs verkauft, selbst als die Athlons dem P4 haushoch ueberlegen waren.



Ist das denn bewießen, oder vermutet man das nur?



Master Shake schrieb:


> Der finanzielle Schaden, der AMD durch die jahrelange Marktmanipulation entstanden ist, ist kaum zu beziffern, das wenige Geld, das der Firma zur Verfuegung steht, muss in Forschung und Entwicklung investiert werden, damit man nicht vollstaendig den Anschluss verliert.



Wenn dem so ist, wäre das ein typischer Teufelskreis. Auf der einen Seite fließt das ganze Geld ind FuE, auf der anderen Seite fehlt das Marketing, und somit weis der Endverbrecher um Grunde genommen nichts vom Produkt.


----------



## noghry (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Hoffen wir mal in unser aller Interesse, das es AMD weiterhin schafft, am Markt zu bleiben und vielleicht auch wieder steigenede Marktanteile vorzuweisen hat. Und ich denke mal, das Sie mit ihren noch kommenden Prozessoren dies eventuell auch schaffen können. Denn der gerade erfolgte Llano-Launch und die kommenden Bulldozer haben da ja noch potential, die Marktanteile wieder zu ihren Gunsten steigen zu lassen. Lassen wir uns überraschen.
Gruß noghry


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



noghry schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal in unser aller Interesse, das es AMD weiterhin schafft, am Markt zu bleiben und vielleicht auch wieder steigenede Marktanteile vorzuweisen hat. Und ich denke mal, das Sie mit ihren noch kommenden Prozessoren dies eventuell auch schaffen können. Denn der gerade erfolgte Llano-Launch und die kommenden Bulldozer haben da ja noch potential, die Marktanteile wieder zu ihren Gunsten steigen zu lassen. Lassen wir uns überraschen.
> Gruß noghry



Dem schließe ich mich an.


----------



## Master Shake (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



XE85 schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es keinerlei Belege. Das einzige was der intel compiler gemacht hat ist das er spezielle SSE Optimierungen auf non intel CPUs nicht angewandt hat. Für künstliches Ausbremsen (zB mit Delay Schleifen) gibt es keinerlei Belege. Und ironischer Weise ist der intel Compiler auch einer der besten für AMD CPUs. Der Compiler und was intel sonst noch so alles in der Vergangenheit gemacht soll hier aber nicht das Thema sein, es wurde ohnehin schon zig mal durchgekaut
> 
> mfg


 
Intel Forced to Remove "Cripple AMD" Function from Compiler?

Schoenes Wochenende alle zusammen.


----------



## noghry (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ist das denn bewießen, oder vermutet man das nur?


 
Es ist bewiesen und es wurden auch von Intel Ausgleichszahlungen an AMD geleistet.

Intel und AMD legen überraschend Rechtsstreit bei - amd, intel


----------



## Intelfan (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Ich hoffe, das der Bulldozer dem Unternehmen wieder auf die Beine hilft. 
Es wäre wirklich schade, wenn AMD pleite geht, schon alleine weil Intel dann tun und lassen kann was sie wollen.


----------



## Master Shake (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



Intelfan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das der Bulldozer dem Unternehmen wieder auf die Beine hilft.
> Es wäre wirklich schade, wenn AMD pleite geht, schon alleine weil Intel dann tun und lassen kann was sie wollen.


 
AMD wird wohl kaum pleite gehen, Intel braucht die Firma als Alibi-Konkurrenz. Es war nie in Intels Interesse, AMD in die Pleite zu treiben, sondern den Konzern in einem beschraenkten Rahmen dahinvegetieren zu lassen, ohne Intels Dominanz zu gefaehrden.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Bei einer AMD-Pleite wird Intel am wenigsten machen können, was sie wollen. Sie werden basierend auf den US-Kartellgesetzen warscheinlich zerschlagen, bzw. zum Verkauf von Unternehmensteilen gezwungen werden. Je nachdem wer was kauft, könnte auf die Tour sogar Google  zum Prozessor-Herrsteller werden .


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Kann mir mal bitte einer eine Zerschlag durch das Kartellamt in den USA nennen?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Was meinst du Mic? Eine bereits erfolgte Zerschlagung d. d. US-Kartellbehörde? Eine Geschichte zB. die kurzem aktuell ist:  http://www.vdi-nachrichten.com/arti...fordert-die-Zerschlagung-von-Microsoft/2713/1


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Genau.


----------



## OctoCore (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Kann mir mal bitte einer eine Zerschlag durch das Kartellamt in den USA nennen?


 
AT&T - ein Klassiker! Damals in den 1980ern.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Ja aber selbst wenn, wie lange bestand das Monopol bitte bevor was passierte?

Will damit nur sagen, selbst wenn Intel zerschlagen werden würde, würde bis dahin noch viel Zeit ins Land gehen.


----------



## XE85 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



Master Shake schrieb:


> Intel Forced to Remove "Cripple AMD" Function from Compiler?
> 
> Schoenes Wochenende alle zusammen.



Da steht genau das drin was ich geschrieben habe, der intel Copiler nutzt nur bei intel CPUs den optimalen Optimierungspfad, bei anderen nur den Standartpfad. Das ist aber kein künstliches Ausbremsen mit Delay Schleifen oder ähnlichem. Ich trau mir auch Wetten das der AMD Compiler spezielle optimierungen auf intel CPUs nicht durchführt.

mfg


----------



## OctoCore (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

@XE85 -  Da würde ich nicht drauf wetten - dann wären AMD ja nicht mehr die "good guys", die vom bösen Chipzilla gemobbed werden. 
Ansonsten stimme ich voll zu: Vorenthalten ist nicht "Ausbremsen".

@goldenmic - Klar, man es muss es schon ziemlich bunt treiben - und auch lange, bis sich was tut.
Aber mit Recht - sowas sollte von staatlichen Behörden nicht einfach so im Vorbeigehen genutzt werden dürfen.


----------



## Master Shake (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



XE85 schrieb:


> Da steht genau das drin was ich geschrieben habe, der intel Copiler nutzt nur bei intel CPUs den optimalen Optimierungspfad, bei anderen nur den Standartpfad. Das ist aber kein künstliches Ausbremsen mit Delay Schleifen oder ähnlichem. Ich trau mir auch Wetten das der AMD Compiler spezielle optimierungen auf intel CPUs nicht durchführt.
> 
> mfg


 
Niemand erwartet, dass sich Intel die Arbeit macht, AMD-spezifische Optimierungen einzubauen und zu unterstuetzen. Das Problem ist, dass Optimierungen abhaengig vom vendor id string genutzt werden. D.h. selbst wenn eine AMD Cpu einen gewissen Code beherrscht, darf sie ihn nicht nutzen. Da der Intel Compiler ebenfalls eine marktbeherrschende Stellung einnimmt, ist das durchaus ein Problem. Immerhin hat Intel sich auch bereit erklaert, den Compiler zu ueberarbeiten.


----------



## OctoCore (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Seit wann ist der Intelcompiler marktbeherrschend? 
Unter Windows fällt mir vor allem MS ein...
Unter Linux eher gcc...

Prozessormarkt != Compilermarkt


----------



## MG42 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Aber Compiler vergrößert den Abstand zu AMD deutlich, AMDs eigene Schuld, wenn man keinen eigenen Compiler anbieten kann, wenn man in der Vergangenheit geschlafen hat..., das dann durch den Atikauf ausgleichen will.


----------



## OctoCore (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

AMD ist wirklich beim Marketing ignorant - unabhängig von dem was die bösen Jungs so treiben: Intel oder nVidia. 
AMD hat einen Compiler - seit einem Jahr - Edit: seit zwei Jahren, sorry.  Wie schön, dass ihn jeder kennt.


----------



## DesmondHume (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Werde weiterhin die AMD-Flagge hochhalten und nicht zum schnelleren oder bekannteren greifen. Aber der Preis spielt bei mir auch eine Rolle.


----------



## Cosmas (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



DesmondHume schrieb:


> Werde weiterhin die AMD-Flagge hochhalten und nicht zum schnelleren oder bekannteren greifen. Aber der Preis spielt bei mir auch eine Rolle.



This! aber sowas von. 

thema marketing: man darf hier auch nicht vergessen, das TV spots, ein vielfaches kosten, wie inet, print oder gar radio stuff zusammen, da stellt sich die frage: R&D oder werbung? bei umsätzen, die nicht,al dem gewinn von intel entsprechen, fehlts da wohl auch an den mitteln, egal ob oder wann man sie mal gehabt hat, bei begrenzten mitteln, gibts halt nur entweder/oder.

ich persönlich hoffe auf einen erfolg des BD, zumindest bis SBE , aber vor allem auch den APU's seis gegönnt, die stehn in punkto leistung ja weit über allem was intel zu bieten hat und da sollte amd dranbleiben und sich nicht ausruhn, der geplante schritt, die teile dann später auf BD-design umzurüsten ist da die richtige richtung. das ganze, war auch der prime-goal gedanke, bei der übernahme von ati, nicht der compiler stuff.


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

82,6%, beachtlich...


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



Cosmas schrieb:


> This! aber sowas von.
> 
> thema marketing: man darf hier auch nicht vergessen, das TV spots, ein vielfaches kosten, wie inet, print oder gar radio stuff zusammen, da stellt sich die frage: R&D oder werbung? bei umsätzen, die nicht,al dem gewinn von intel entsprechen, fehlts da wohl auch an den mitteln, egal ob oder wann man sie mal gehabt hat, bei begrenzten mitteln, gibts halt nur entweder/oder.
> 
> ich persönlich hoffe auf einen erfolg des BD, zumindest bis SBE , aber vor allem auch den APU's seis gegönnt, die stehn in punkto leistung ja weit über allem was intel zu bieten hat und da sollte amd dranbleiben und sich nicht ausruhn, der geplante schritt, die teile dann später auf BD-design umzurüsten ist da die richtige richtung. das ganze, war auch der prime-goal gedanke, bei der übernahme von ati, nicht der compiler stuff.


 
Ohne Marketing kanns aber nur schlechter werden.
Da spart AMD sich kaputt.


----------



## thescythe (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ohne Marketing kanns aber nur schlechter werden.
> Da spart AMD sich kaputt.


 Du vergisst die vielen fleißigen Bienen die in diversen Hardware-Foren rum gackern, das kostet AMD nichts - Die arbeiten alle Ehrenamtlich,
das spart Kosten für evtl. Werbung ^^


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



thescythe schrieb:


> Du vergisst die vielen fleißigen Bienen die in diversen Hardware-Foren rum gackern, das kostet AMD nichts - Die arbeiten alle Ehrenamtlich,
> das spart Kosten für evtl. Werbung ^^


 
Ja und wieviel Leute schauen in hardware Foren? Ich glaube das ist die Minderheit.
AMD hat aktuell eindeutig Probleme in mehreren Bereichen.


----------



## Rollora (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



Master Shake schrieb:


> Dass AMD hier schlechtes Marketing  vorgeworfen wird, ist einfach nur lachhaft. Bis vor kurzem haben OEMs  aufgrund illegaler Rabatte und Milliarden Schmiergeldzahlungen keine AMD  CPUs verkauft, selbst als die Athlons dem P4 haushoch ueberlegen waren.  Wozu Geld in Marketing investieren, wenn man schon voher weiss, dass  man das Produkt nicht im Handel plazieren kann? Der finanzielle Schaden,  der AMD durch die jahrelange Marktmanipulation entstanden ist, ist kaum  zu beziffern, das wenige Geld, das der Firma zur Verfuegung steht, muss  in Forschung und Entwicklung investiert werden, damit man nicht  vollstaendig den Anschluss verliert. Abgesehen davon ist der Abstand in  den meisten Anwendungen nicht so gross, wie einen die Benchmarks glauben  machen wollen. ...


Ach jetzt geht das wieder los.
Es gab auch genug AMD only Angebote, AMD hat OEMS genauso "geschmiert"  und drittens war das fehlende Marketing nicht bei den OEMs sondern  überall sonst bemerkbar, also da wo sich Marketing auswirkt. In manchen  Ländern gab es sogar KEINERLEI dieser Eingriffe und was auch einfach  nicht kapiert wird ist, dass es für die OEMs oft einfacher ist eine  CPU+Motherboardkombination mit dem Rest des systems in Einklang zu  bringen und Support zu leisten, als für viele verschiedene (AMD macht ja  keine eigenen Mainboards, Mainboards von drittherstellern müssen  gekauft/verwendet werden, deren Qualität ist nicht gesichert, Intel ist  hier Jahre voraus in der Qualität). Uns lagen damals von BEIDEN Firmen,  diese "Speziellen Angebote" vor, AMD hat also genau so wie Intel, die  mussten aber nicht zahlen.
Wir hingegen haben uns auch ohne diese Verträge schon für Intel  entschieden (außer zu P4 Zeiten), denn es ist aus vielerlei Hinsicht  einfacher und kostengünstiger auf Intel zu setzen: die Qualität und  Qualitätssicherung führte zu einer viel geringeren Rückrufquote als bei  den AMD Systemen. Dank letzterer brauchte man auch plötzlich weit mehr  Lagerraum für zusätzliche Mainboards usw.

Aber das ist alles Schnee von gestern und hat sich weit weniger ausgewirkt als die meisten hier lieb hätten.




noghry schrieb:


> Es ist bewiesen und es wurden auch von Intel Ausgleichszahlungen an AMD geleistet.
> 
> Intel und AMD legen überraschend Rechtsstreit bei - amd, intel


 Bewiesen ist da nur ein gewisser Teil und wie oben beschrieben müsste AMD hier genauso blechen, jeder größerer OEM hat Angebote von AMD bekommen.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Seit der Einführung  der Mehrkernprozessoren (bei Intel die Core2 CPUs vor fünf Jahren) sieht  AMD (leider) kein Land mehr gegen Intel was Leistung, Stromverbrauch  etc. angeht.
> 
> 
> 
> Auch das ist in diesem Zusammenhang nicht richtig. Siehe meine vorherige Aussage.


 
Aber man HATTE ein halbes Jahrzehnt die Führung und hat NICHTS draus gemacht. Ich hab die Vergangenheitsform vergessen- sorry



Master Shake schrieb:


> Niemand erwartet, dass sich Intel die Arbeit  macht, AMD-spezifische Optimierungen einzubauen und zu unterstuetzen.  Das Problem ist, dass Optimierungen abhaengig vom vendor id string  genutzt werden. D.h. selbst wenn eine AMD Cpu einen gewissen Code  beherrscht, darf sie ihn nicht nutzen. Da der Intel Compiler ebenfalls  eine marktbeherrschende Stellung einnimmt, ist das durchaus ein Problem.  Immerhin hat Intel sich auch bereit erklaert, den Compiler zu  ueberarbeiten.


 
Diese jüngste Überarbeitung brachte auf den Core i3/5/7 usw Prozessoren 20% Leistungsgewinn und auf den AMD Prozessoren 10%, also ein Schuss ins Knie seitens AMD, man ist entweder mit den Prozessoren bei Intel noch nicht am Limit gewesen und AMD schon, oder man hat in den Compilern halt mehr auf AMD und Intel Prozessoren optimiert, aber diese Teile auf die hin optimiert wurden, sind bei Intel einfach schneller, so oder so wird AMD zwar nicht mehr ausgebremst durch nichtnutzen von Optimierungen, aber die neuen Optimierungen die kamen, brachten bei Intel offenbar mehr als bei AMD und somit pech für AMD. (Quelle hierzu ist ein C't vor 2 oder 3 Monaten)


----------



## Cayman XT (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Einfach nur Schade mit welchen Mitteln Intel sich damals nach vorne katapultiert hat. Keiner kann mir erzählen, dass Konkurrenz schlecht gewesen wäre. Ich hoffe sehr, dass sich AMD mit dem Bulldozer wieder in die richtige Richtung entwickelt. Wenn der Bulldozer genug Leistung für einen fairen Preis bietet, werde ich wahrscheinlich den ganzen Prozess liebend gern' unterstützen.

MfG 'XT


----------



## MaZe (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Mal ein kleiner Denkanstoß für die Leute die Intels "Methoden" so runterspielen:

Wo glaubt ihr denn wären wir heute in der CPU-Entwicklung, hätte AMD sich damals einen Marktanteil von 30-40% erarbeiten und bis heute halten können? Also einem Markt mit echter Konkurrenz. Eine Generation weiter? Oder zwei? 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Juli 2011)

MaZe schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ein kleiner Denkanstoß für die Leute die Intels "Methoden" so runterspielen:
> 
> Wo glaubt ihr denn wären wir heute in der CPU-Entwicklung, hätte AMD sich damals einen Marktanteil von 30-40% erarbeiten und bis heute halten können? Also einem Markt mit echter Konkurrenz. Eine Generation weiter? Oder zwei?
> 
> MfG



Mir ist das aber auch sowas von egal, was Intel mal getan haben soll. Das einzige was mich interessiert ist, dass ich schnelle Hardware in meinem Rechner habe. Ob diese Hardware von Intel oder AMD oder sonst wem kommt ist mir dabei absolut schnuppe!!!!


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



thescythe schrieb:


> Du vergisst die vielen fleißigen Bienen die in diversen Hardware-Foren rum gackern, das kostet AMD nichts - Die arbeiten alle Ehrenamtlich,
> das spart Kosten für evtl. Werbung ^^


 
Ja, aber der Teil der Benutzer die sich ihren PC selbst zusammenstellen, dürfte wohl im einstelligen Prozentbereich vom gesamten Markt sein. Zudem, was wird mittlerweile fast nur noch empfohlen? Richtig fast ausschließlich i5 Sandy Bridge CPUs, braucht man ja nur hier im Forum gucken.


----------



## fornax7.10 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

82,6%

tja AMD hat dafür im Serverbereich die Nase vorne! (hört man ja immer wieder)


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Ja und was ist daran schlimm das ein Produkt empfohlen wird von dem der Nutzer nur Vorteile hat? 
Sorry aber ich erkenne an dem Prozessor keinen Makel.
Preis - 170€ Check - geht ok für so ne Wucht
Leistungsaufnahme - unterhalb der Konkurrenz, sowie ne ganze Ecke unterhalb der letzten Generation
Abwärme - gleiches wie bei der Leistungsaufnahme
Übertaktbarkeit - Phänomenal, auch im Vergleich zur letzten Generation und zur Konkurrenz
Pro takt Leistung - hat ebenfalls nochmal zu gelegt und ist der Konkurrenz sowieso schon vorraus
Mainboards - Breite Auswahl
IGP - reicht von Officearbeiten bis Blu Ray Wiedergabe bei sehr guter Leistungsaufnahme

Sorry aber wenn Intel sich jetzt auf seinen Lorbeeren ausruhen würde oder die Prozessoren total überteuert wären könnte ich Kritik nachvollziehen.
Aber momentan kann man in jeder Hinsicht ein rundes Produkt für einen fairen Preis kaufen und die Zukunft sieht mehr als rosig aus. (tri gate, 22nm, bessere IGP, etc)


----------



## MaZe (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich interessiert ist, dass ich schnelle Hardware in meinem Rechner habe.


 
Genau das ist das Problem. Da es keinen wirklichen Wettbewerb gibt geht die Entwicklung langsamer voran als sie es wahrscheinlich könnte. Der Schwächere hat zu wenig Mittel um ordentlich R&D zu betreiben. Der Stärkere wartet mit seinen Veröffentlichungen bis der Schwächere aufgeschlossen hat und maximiert ohne große Anstrengungen seine Gewinne. 

Ich denke ich liege nicht allzu falsch wenn ich behaupte wir könnten jetzt schon Haswell oder BD3 in den Läden finden, hätte es die ganze Zeit einen echten Wettbewerb gegeben. 

Das sind natürlich alles nur meine Überlegungen. Wie es wirklich gekommen wäre werden wir nie erfahren.

MfG


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Wo geht denn die Entwicklung langsamer voran? Kannst du das auch mal belegen?
Moore's Law trifft bisher weiterhin zu, Intel bringt Top CPU's auf den Markt, die günstig sind.

Auch Entwicklungen brauchen ihre Zeit.
Und Intel hat mit dem einjährigen Wechsel von Tick und Tock ne ganz schöne Messlatte vorgelegt wenn du mal bedenkst was ind er Zeit alles passieren muss.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wo geht denn die Entwicklung langsamer voran? Kannst du das auch mal belegen?
> Moore's Law trifft bisher weiterhin zu, Intel bringt Top CPU's auf den Markt, die günstig sind.
> 
> Auch Entwicklungen brauchen ihre Zeit.
> Und Intel hat mit dem einjährigen Wechsel von Tick und Tock ne ganz schöne Messlatte vorgelegt wenn du mal bedenkst was ind er Zeit alles passieren muss.



Das sehe ich auch so. Ist schon enorm, was Intel da vorlegt.
Von AMD, sorry das ich das sagen muss, ist im Gegensatz dazu in den letzten Jahren bei den reinen CPUs nichts wirklich innovatives gekommen. Man hat bei den Phenoms einen Sechskerner gebracht, beständig die Taktschraube nach oben gedreht und das war's. Intel hat SMT wieder eingeführt, den CPUs einen Turbmodus verpasst (den AMD dann nachgemacht hat...) und erfolgreich den Shrink auf 32nm vollzogen.
In meinen Augen bremst, wenn überhaupt, einzig AMD die technische Entwicklung, was sich hoffentlich mit Bulldozer ändert, der allerdings endlich mal erscheinen sollte....


----------



## XE85 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



MaZe schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem. Da es keinen wirklichen  Wettbewerb gibt geht die Entwicklung langsamer voran als sie es  wahrscheinlich könnte.



Das bezeweifle ich, denn mit dem Tick Tock Modell legt intel schon ein ordentliches Tempo vor. Man kann es zum Teil schon gar nicht mehr einhalten - siehe Ivy Bridge welcher erst ende Q1 2012 kommt und nicht zur CES. Das da noch mehr geht halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.

mfg


----------



## zøtac (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Dir geht das zu langsam? Hättest du gern zwei neue Architekturen pro Jahr?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



Rollora schrieb:


> Uns lagen damals von BEIDEN Firmen,  diese "Speziellen Angebote" vor, AMD hat also genau so wie Intel, die  mussten aber nicht zahlen.
> (Quelle hierzu ist ein C't vor 2 oder 3 Monaten)



Hört hört , 



fornax7.10 schrieb:


> 82,6%
> 
> tja AMD hat dafür im Serverbereich die Nase vorne! (hört man ja immer wieder)



Wo denn , in Entenhausen ???? ---> ServerMarktanteile


----------



## thescythe (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> IGP - reicht von Officearbeiten bis Blu Ray Wiedergabe bei sehr guter Leistungsaufnahme


 Du hast noch das Spielen vergessen ^^

Mein Office-PC mit i3-550 Grafik : Half-LifeII in Full-HD = 40FPS, mein MP Game mit Q3 Engine rennt ebenso in FullHD mit konstanten 125FPS, jaja 
diese Drecks-IGP von Intel ist zum Spielen unbrauchbar 

Demnächst muss ich mal mit meinen i7-2600K+HD3000 testen, aber irgendwie keine Lust meine GTX570 raus zunehmen ^^

P.S. Falls sich noch einer genötigt fühlt meinen Kommentar mit den fleißigen Bienen zu Kommentieren, dann editiere ich ihn noch wegen der fehlenden IRONIE 



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Wo denn , in  Entenhausen ???? --->  ServerMarktanteile


War das nicht Münchhausen ^^


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Naja, hatte letztens nen Notebook mit i5-2410M und HD3000.
Ältere Spiele laufen damit auf jedenfall Problemlos.
SC2 und ähnliches wird aber zur Hürde.


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Ich gönne Intel die Marktanteile, wenn AMD nichts bringt.
Haha.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## thescythe (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

@GM: Wenn man richtig spielen will, spielt man nicht mit einer IGP, weder von AMD noch von Intel .

Neue Spiele daddel ich lieber an meiner Zocker-Maschine, aber mein MP UrT mit grade mal 65W Verbrauch ist schon 1A mit dem i3 -
Im IDLE sind es 37W und das mit einen Enermax 525W


----------



## MaZe (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wo geht denn die Entwicklung langsamer voran? Kannst du das auch mal belegen?


 
Wirtschaftliches Grundprinzip. 

Überleg doch mal: dein Unternehmen hat das beste Produkt auf allen Märkten, deine Marktposition ist nicht gefährdet. Warum also solltest du ein neues, in allen Punkten überlegenes Produkt auf den Markt bringen wenn keine Konkurrenz zum aktuellen vorhanden ist? Der einzige Grund wäre das man mit dem neuen Produkt noch mehr Gewinne einfahren könnte weil es evtl günstiger herzustellen ist.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> In meinen Augen bremst, wenn überhaupt, einzig AMD die technische Entwicklung...



Les' nochmal. Ich habe nichts anderes behauptet. Nur tut AMD das unfreiwillig.



zøtac schrieb:


> Hättest du gern zwei neue Architekturen pro Jahr?


 
Nein, das natürlich nicht. Als neue Architekturen würde ich die Tick-Modelle allerdings auch garnicht erst bezeichnen. Aber mit ordentlicher Konkurrenz wäre auch Intel gezwungen mal wirklich Innovationen anstatt immer nur so kleine Detailverbesserungen zu bringen.

Ich will hier nichts schlecht reden. Nur mal zum Nachdenken inspirieren. Mir persönlich reicht die Leistung meines 4 Jahre alten PCs immernoch. Aber mich interessiert die Technik dahinter. Innovationen. Und die gibts nunmal nicht wenn keine Not am Mann ist.

Die technisch interessantesten Sachen kommen deswegen momentan von AMD, auch wenn die Leistung nicht in allen Belangen passt.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Was ist denn aktuell technisch interessant und kommt von AMD?
Mir ist auch klar das Konkurrenz sich psoitiv auf den Konsumenten auswirkt, allerdings braucht Forschung auch ihre Zeit, das lässt sich weder mit Konkurrenz noch mit Geld beliebig beschleunigen.
Irgendwo sind Grenzen.
Und wenn Bulldozer so Bahnbrechend wäre, dann hätte AMD wohl auch kein Problem damit Investoren zu finden um ihr finanzielles Problem mal kurz beiseite zu drücken ums mal naiv zu formulieren.


----------



## MaZe (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Was ist denn aktuell technisch interessant und kommt von AMD?



Na Llano und Bulldozer.

Genauer gesagt interessiert mich am Llano das Speichermanagement. Wie zum Geier haben die es hinbekommen CPU und GPU an ein und denselben Ram anzubinden ohne allzu viel Performance zu verlieren? Es war mal die Rede von gleichzeitigen Zugriffen. Ich dachte immer mehrere gleichzeitige Zugriffe auf ein Stück Hardware sind nicht möglich. Hoffe dazu gibts bald mehr zu finden.

Naja und Bulli ist klar. Komplett neues Design. Bin gespannt ob das Frontend das doppelt vorhandene Backend ausreichend versorgen kann und vorallem ob dieses Design auch bei aktueller Standardsoftware seine Vorteile ausspielen kann (Scheduler) oder ob man warten muss bis es passende gibt.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Und wenn Bulldozer so Bahnbrechend wäre, dann hätte AMD wohl auch kein Problem damit Investoren zu finden um ihr finanzielles Problem mal kurz beiseite zu drücken ums mal naiv zu formulieren.



Wäre ich einer dieser möglichen Investoren würde ich auch zögern. Die Geschichte lehrt es doch. AMD hatte schon mehrmals konkurrenzfähige, zum Teil überlegene Produkte aber keinen Nutzen daraus ziehen können.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Was denn an Llano technisch so interessant?
Gibts bei der Konkurrrenz doch auch - Sandy Bridge ist an sich auch eine APU.
Und Bulldozer? Was ist damit? lediglich ein neues Design, das kommt bei Intel alle 2 Jahre.

Und @ Investoren:
Wenn die, die mit Geld umgehen können - solang es um ihr eigenes geht - nichtmal investieren wollen warum sollte ich dann kaufen?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Was ist denn aktuell technisch interessant und kommt von AMD?





MaZe schrieb:


> Na Llano und Bulldozer.


 
Hat zwar lange gedauert , aber die Übernahme ATIs trägt langsam Früchte (auch wenn sie zu spät gekommen sind) .
Intel hat sich ja bei Nvidia eingekauft ... das mit den APUs wird noch sehr interessant , RotGrün gegen BlauGrün


----------



## Rollora (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Naja, hatte letztens nen Notebook mit i5-2410M und HD3000.
> Ältere Spiele laufen damit auf jedenfall Problemlos.
> SC2 und ähnliches wird aber zur Hürde.


SC2 läuft auf der HD 3000 noch ganz ok (außer natürlich auf High, Very High und Ultra, Extreme). Aber auf Mittel ganz gut.
Selbiges kann man ja von den AMD integrierten Grafikchips (außer jetzt beim Fusion) nicht behaupten, da Schwitzt der 780G oder 790er ordentlich schon auf Min. Deshalb wehre ich mich immer gegen die Behauptung, AMD sei so Haushoch überlgen im IGP Bereich, ich hab von AMD nämlich einige dieser Büropcchipsätze im Einsatz


PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Hat zwar lange gedauert , aber die Übernahme  ATIs trägt langsam Früchte (auch wenn sie zu spät gekommen sind) .
> Intel hat sich ja bei Nvidia eingekauft ... das mit den APUs wird noch sehr interessant , RotGrün gegen BlauGrün


 
Ach hat man das? Eigentlich nicht, man verwendet nur ein paar Lizenzen und Patente. Vermutlich dieselben die schon seit der 3dfx Zeit lizenziert werden müssen (Multitexturing&Co.)


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Ich habe es selbst gestetst, i5-2410M + HD3000 auf 720p.
Flüssig lief es nicht, zumindest nicht auf dem Lappi, mit mittleren Settings.


----------



## thescythe (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Ich glaube nicht das Rollora mit einer Mobilen-Variante getestet hat 

Ich hab leider kein SC2, sonst hätte ich es mal testen können .....


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Ich wollte ja auch nur meinen Senf dazugeben


----------



## Jan565 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



Rollora schrieb:


> SC2 läuft auf der HD 3000 noch ganz ok (außer natürlich auf High, Very High und Ultra, Extreme). Aber auf Mittel ganz gut.
> Selbiges kann man ja von den AMD integrierten Grafikchips (außer jetzt beim Fusion) nicht behaupten, da Schwitzt der 780G oder 790er ordentlich schon auf Min. Deshalb wehre ich mich immer gegen die Behauptung, AMD sei so Haushoch überlgen im IGP Bereich, ich hab von AMD nämlich einige dieser Büropcchipsätze im Einsatz


 
Dein vergleich ist nicht richtig. Du vergleichst eine APU von Intel, was der SB nun einmal ist mit einer CPU und einer seperaten IGP. Die AMD mit den 6550 GPU´s in der CPU sind den Intel mehr als haus hoch überlegen. Das bessere APU packet bieten AMD um längen.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Was wie bitte?
Bei Intel sind CPU und IGP seit Sandy bridge auf EINEM Die.


Und wo kann man die APU bitte sinnvoll einsetzen?
Das wo sie gut ist kann Intel auch schon bzw teilweise besser(von Office bis Blu Ray).
Und zum richtigen gamen isses bei beiden zu wenig.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Eine Intel APU kann man auch nicht vergleichen, da es sie gar nicht gibt. APU ist ein AMD Begriff; - Intel nennt seine in der CPU integrierte Grafikeinheit weiterhin IGP.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Dennoch kommt so ziemlich das gleiche bei raus.
Wenn AMD seine CPU's jetzt plötzlich nicht mehr CPU's nennen würde hätte man ja auch wieder nen Agrument warum man die überhaupt nicht vergleichen könnte.

Im Endeffekt sind es beide Mehrkernige CPU's mit einer GPU auf einem Die.
Die Technik dahinter ist natürlich nochmal unterschiedlich, aber das ist sie ja bei reinen CPU's auch. Dennoch vergleicht man sie.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

MC Donalds verkauft auch mehr Burger als ein gutes Restaurant Entrecote's, das heisst noch lange nicht das der Burger besser ist

Finde es komisch wie daraus bestimmt wird wer jetzt bessere CPUs hat Zumal die meisten Prozessoren wohl in Officerechner schlummern, was ja nichts mit dem Gamer oder Bencher zu tun hat.

IGP und APU ist nicht das gleiche, ein i5 und x4 ist auch nicht das gleiche, nur weil beide Prozessoren sind und einen Heatspreader haben


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Ja klar sind sie vergleichbar; - die sind beide in den selben Marktsegmenten; - die machen im Endeffekt das Selbe oft im selben Büro, in der selben Software und werden beide mit 
dem Selben bezahlt; - nämlich mit Geld. Also ist komplette Vergleichbarkeit gegeben.  - Greetz -


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Wer hat denn jetzt aus dem Marktanteil abgeleitet das Intel die bessere CPU hat?
Das weiß ich aktuell auch ohne so einen Marktanteil wenn ich mir einfach die Fakten ansehe.


Das IGP und APU nicht das gleiche sind ist mir auch klar. Das eine bezeichnet nämlich nur den Grafikteil und das andere den gesamten Chip.
Darum ging es aber nie.


----------



## Cosmas (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Dein vergleich ist nicht richtig. Du vergleichst eine APU von Intel, was der SB nun einmal ist mit einer CPU und einer seperaten IGP. Die AMD mit den 6550 GPU´s in der CPU sind den Intel mehr als haus hoch überlegen. Das bessere APU packet bieten AMD um längen.



richtig.

es wurde ein vergleich zwischen veralteten onboard grafiklösungen (7xx chipsatz) und intels igp auf dem aktuellen SB getroffen, dies zu vergleichen, kommt äppeln und birnen gleich.
richtig wäre der vergleich SB gegen die Fusion APU's, da zieht AMD locker davon. zumindest bei grafiklastigeren dingen oder bei hardware beschleunigung von vids etc.

alles andere is haarspalterei.

die frage ist, was sich hier einige unter "richtigem gamen" so vorstellen... die teile werden in mobilen geräten eine nette verbreitung erreichen und einzug in so manchen officerechner finden. dazu sindse gedacht und für gelegenheitszocker ausreichend.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



Cosmas schrieb:


> richtig.
> 
> es wurde ein vergleich zwischen veralteten onboard grafiklösungen (7xx chipsatz) und intels igp auf dem aktuellen SB getroffen, dies zu vergleichen, kommt äppeln und birnen gleich.
> richtig wäre der vergleich SB gegen die Fusion APU's, da zieht AMD locker davon. zumindest bei grafiklastigeren dingen oder bei hardware beschleunigung von vids etc.
> ...


 
Und für was genau reicht die APU genau, was man mit Intels IGP nicht machen kann?
Bei der Blu ray Wiedergabe ist Intel sogar sparsamer.
Und spielen kann man mit beiden nichts wirklich aktuelles.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Und für was genau reicht die APU genau, was man mit Intels IGP nicht machen kann?
> Bei der Blu ray Wiedergabe ist Intel sogar sparsamer.
> Und spielen kann man mit beiden nichts wirklich aktuelles.


 
Also für Crysis reichts, AMD E-350 Chip, 1.6GHZ Dualcore 18 Watt die Radeon 6310 bietet immerhin einen takt von 500 Mhz, für Notebooks natürlich ein Durchbruch.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

In welcher Auflösung übrigens?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> In welcher Auflösung übrigens?


 
Keine Ahnung, kommt aufs Notebook drauf an, aber für kleine leichte Alienware notebooks oder ähnliches wärs doch ideal, mein bruder hat das Alienware m11x und das ist auch schon top. (ist aber ein i-5 drin)

Aber für den Enthusiasten sind die APUs eingetlich schon rech uninteressant..


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Du hast doch grade von nem e350 gesprochen und hast mehrere Daten geanannt.
Da fehlte aber die Auflösung Oo


Und wer Alienwiare kauft...sorry


----------



## PsychoQeeny (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Die Lianos sind und bleiben da wo sie hingehören , im Billigsegment ... ein anständiger Laptop für 700€ steckt den APU kram in die Tasche (i3 gt520) , somit ist wie schon so oft gesagt ... der Liano 1 jahr zu spät .


----------



## Rollora (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



Cosmas schrieb:


> richtig.
> 
> es wurde ein vergleich zwischen veralteten onboard grafiklösungen (7xx chipsatz) und intels igp auf dem aktuellen SB getroffen, dies zu vergleichen, kommt äppeln und birnen gleich.
> richtig wäre der vergleich SB gegen die Fusion APU's, da zieht AMD locker davon. zumindest bei grafiklastigeren dingen oder bei hardware beschleunigung von vids etc.
> ...


Das ist eben sehr fragwürdig, ob AMD da wo "vorne" liegt: diese Dinger sind nunmal für Büropcs und HTPCs gemacht, hier macht der Intel einfach alles richtig, hat CPU Power im Übermaß (es können also durchaus auch mal anstrengendere Arbeiten gemacht werden) und da die Grafik eh nicht fürs Gamen gedacht ist (zumindest bei 90% der Käufer) ist bei den Intels auch eindeutig ein Vorteil, dass sie deutlich weniger Energie benötigen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Du hast doch grade von nem e350 gesprochen und hast mehrere Daten geanannt.
> Da fehlte aber die Auflösung Oo
> 
> 
> Und wer Alienwiare kauft...sorry


Auflösung des Alienware m11x :  1.366 x  768, ist ein 11 Zoll notebook, er braucht es nur im Zug zur Arbeit um zu rendern etc. zu Hause hat er natürlich ein Computer und ein cintiq 21ux.
Was ist an Alienware nicht gut? Das schöne Magnesiumgehäuse, das Militärglas (bombenfest), die HDMI Anschlüsse oder die allgemein gute Verarbeitung und Service? 

Es gibt Leute die Geld haben und nicht immer jeden Rappen umdrehen müssen. Das Ding ist geil, auch wenn die P/L nicht die beste ist. Das schlägt sich aber im Design und Qualität aus.

Zu deiner Auflösungsfrage, kommt natürlich drauf an ob man ein 11 Zoll oder 20 Zoll Notebook/Laptop hat, sollte dir ja aber klar sein oder nicht?

Wenn man als Designer arbeitet kann man nicht mit nem Medionlappi daher kommen, ausser man will sein ganzes Leben lang gemobbt werden.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Also für Crysis reichts, AMD E-350 Chip, 1.6GHZ Dualcore 18 Watt die Radeon 6310 bietet immerhin einen takt von 500 Mhz, für Notebooks natürlich ein Durchbruch.



Du redest hier von "für Crysis reicht es".
Ja was denn?
Welche Auflösung?
Reichts in 800*600 oder in 1920*1080? 
Meine Güte red doch net um den heißen Brei rum sondern beantworte meine Frage.
Das Notebook deines Bruder interessiert mich grad....-ich sags nicht- 


Mal abgesehen davon gibt es nochwas zwischen Medion und Alienware - und auch darüber und darunter.


----------



## Lan_Party (5. Juli 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man als Designer arbeitet kann man nicht mit nem Medionlappi daher kommen, ausser man will sein ganzes Leben lang gemobbt werden.


Sag das mal dem PCGH Team. Die haben jetzt ein PCGG Notebook von Medion. Bei Alienware zahlt man aber nochmal 200€ für den Namen. Naja wers will solls haben.


----------



## Norisk699 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Habe jetzt auch ein bisschen die Diskussion hier verfolgt.

Ich würde (falls das Projekt Bulldozer in die Hose geht, was ich nicht hoffe) mal eine ganz andere Taktik für AMD vorschlagen:


Ich bin wie einige meiner Vorredner schon immer der Meinung, dass AMD aus Intel-Sicht gar nicht "pleite" gehen darf. Sonst läuft Intel tatsächlich Gefahr, über kurz oder lang zerschlagen zu werden.

Soll also AMD doch alles daran setzen, sich selbst in die Pleite zu lenken. Intel müsste dann wohl gezwungenermaßen AMD (natürlich indirekt) unterstützen, um weiterhin einem Kartellverfahren zu entgehen.
Das ganze macht AMD dann so lange bis sie Intel schön ordentlich runtergezogen haben und dann -bäm-  kommt eine ganz neue geheime Architektur und AMDs Aktienkurse und die Firma allgemein schießen in den Himmel wie Phoenix aus der Asche...

Das ganze dürfte natürlich Nvidia nicht schmecken, weil die dasselbe Problem wie Intel hätten. Somit war es von Anfang an ein genialer Schachzug von AMD, dass sie sich ATI einverleibt haben. Allein als "Pleitegeh-Absicherung"  

äh...


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Wieviele Firmen wurden denn schon in einer solchen Situation zerschlagen und wie lange hat es gedauert?
Das sind doch eher Schauermärchen.


----------



## Norisk699 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wieviele Firmen wurden denn schon in einer solchen Situation zerschlagen und wie lange hat es gedauert?
> Das sind doch eher Schauermärchen.


 
Das ist ein schwieriges Thema.

Einerseits hätte Intel eine derart unglaublich starke Machtstellung, welche weltweit sehr bedenklich wäre und weitreichende Folgen hätte und nicht nur die USA ein Wörtchen mitzureden hätten (die EU / China / etc. würden Druck machen auch wenn sie rein formell wohl wenig Einfluss haben ; hierzu müsste man jemand fragen der explizit etwas in richtung internationales Kartellrecht oder ähnlich studiert oder studiert hat  )

Andererseits hat natürlich die USA unter Umständen solange es Intel nicht übertreibt kein großes Interesse eine Ihrer TOP 10-20 Firmen abzuschiessen

...


----------



## Vicblau (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Qualität setzt sich durch...


----------



## XE85 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



Vicblau schrieb:


> Qualität setzt sich durch...



Wenn du damit andeuten möchtest das AMD CPUs generell eine schlechte Qualität haben dann belege das entweder oder unterlasse künftig derartige Posts die lediglich dem gegeneinander aufhetzen der Parteien dienen.

mfg


----------



## Vicblau (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Nun ich belege dies mit meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen.
AMD-CPU´s sind mir schon öfters als INTEL-CPU´s durchgeraucht... so gesehen ist es eine reine persönliche Aussage. Das nächste mal werde ich diesen Hinweis dazu schreiben... 
mfg vic


----------



## XE85 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Nunja, zum einen haben sowohl intel als auch AMD CPUs Schutzfunktionen, brennen also nicht einfach mal so durch. Zum anderen gibt es auch User die eben mit AMD nie Probleme hatten, dafür aber mit intel. Das ist also sicher kein Beleg dafür das die Qualität bei AMD schlechter ist als bei intel. 

mfg


----------



## Hannesjooo (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Die ati 3300 igp auf den 790gx boards sitzt macht die HD3000 locker nass. SC2 720p mittlere details ca 45-50 fps, 
im bereich unter 500 € wird es so schnell nix besseres als AMD-Laptop-Systeme geben.


----------



## Norisk699 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Die ati 3300 igp auf den 790gx boards sitzt macht die HD3000 locker nass. SC2 720p mittlere details ca 45-50 fps,
> im bereich unter 500 € wird es so schnell nix besseres als AMD-Laptop-Systeme geben.


 
Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr.

Ich würde mich ja auch für AMD freuen weil ich insgeheim viel lieber AMD in meinem PC hätte, aber wegen der Power einfach auf Intel setzen "muss" derzeit. 

Ja, die 3300er ist freilich viel besser als HD3000. Siehe Test im neuesten PCGH-Heft.
Aber ob das den breiten Massenmarkt im Laptop-Bereich interessieren wird?

Wie schon so schön vom Redakteur in der neuesten Ausgabe gesagt: "Jack of all trades ; master of none". 

Im unteren Preisbereich erwarte ich ohnehin als Käufer keine Grafikleistung bzw. will einfach ein Laptop zum "surfen" und "schreiben" und im oberen Preisbereich brauche ich so und so wohl eine dedizierte Grafikkarte ala Geforce M (von mir aus auch gerne ATI/AMD).
Irgendwo dazwiischen gibt es sicherlich einen Markt für die 3300er, aber ob sich da so viel Umsatz machen lässt in diesem Teilbereich?


Achja, dass AMD generell minderwertig ist würde ich übrigens auch so nicht unterschreiben. Persönliche Einzelfall-Erfahrungen sollte man hier nicht einfach als Allgemein-Fakt ummünzen.


----------



## thescythe (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

Das sind keine Einzelfälle, ich hab es selber erfahren müssen incl. einigen in meinen Bekannten/Freundeskreis .

Aber ich erwarte auch keine Zustimmung in Hardwareforen dazu, ich hab selber damals nach drei Totalausfällen noch zu AMD gehalten


----------



## Darkfleet85 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



thescythe schrieb:


> Das sind keine Einzelfälle, ich hab es selber erfahren müssen incl. einigen in meinen Bekannten/Freundeskreis .
> 
> Aber ich erwarte auch keine Zustimmung in Hardwareforen dazu, ich hab selber damals nach drei Totalausfällen noch zu AMD gehalten



Komisch, hatte bestimmt über 12 AMD Prozessoren und noch keiner ist abgeraucht (Der 955er musste sogar 1.65V ertragen), was macht ihr mit den Dingern?

Kannst ja auch mal "Intel defekt" in Google eingeben, da gibs auch xxxxxxx Fälle .. ist das jetzt auch mindere Qualität?

Seit doch froh das es auch noch AMD gibt, wenn AMD aufgekauft wird, ist Intel im Monopol, die haben dann keinen Stress mehr schnellere CPUs zu bauen zu mehr oder weniger günstigen Preisen, nein die können dann schön alle abzocken.


----------



## XE85 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*

@Darkfleet85 ... unterlasse bitte die Beleidigungen

entsprechenden Teil entfernd

mfg


----------



## Darkfleet85 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



XE85 schrieb:


> @Darkfleet85 ... unterlasse bitte die Beleidigungen
> 
> entsprechenden Teil entfernd
> 
> mfg



Okey, reisse mich zusammen , 

Das ein Monopol sehr ungünstig dem Kunden zu gute kommt ist jedoch Lernstoff der Grundschule, ohne diesen Konkurrenzkampf würden die sich nicht alle Haare ausreissen um besser als die Konkurrenz zu sein, das kommt uns zu Gute, man kann froh sein zwischen AMD und Intel auswählen zu können (haben ja beide Vorzüge) und nicht nur "DIE CPU" für 4000 Euro zu kaufen (die nicht besonders schnell sein muss und günstig) weil es keine Alternative gibt. 

Die Fanboykriege sind mittlerweile in jedem 3 Thread hier, und das sollte doch endlich mal aufhören. Das senkt die Qualität dieses Forums mMn dramatisch. Man sollte genug Ehre und Stolz haben sich nicht mit einer CPU-Marke zu identifizieren und sich dadurch persönlich angegriffen fühlen.
Komischerweise interessiert niemanden die Softwareentwicklung, diese ist nämlich die Bremse in unseren leistungsüberdimensionierten Systemen.

Intel spielt auch in einer völlig anderen LIGA, schon nur die abgesetzten Apple Produkte mit Intelprozessoren entsprechen wohl dem Absatz von AMD-CPUs, langsam passt aber auch AMD seine Zielgruppe an was unter anderem Llano zeigt (würde sich in einem Macbook auch gut machen, da sehr viele kreative Köpfe diese "Dinger" benutzen.)


----------



## Vicblau (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marktanteil von Intel am Prozessormarkt wächst auf 82,6% an*



XE85 schrieb:


> Nunja, zum einen haben sowohl intel als auch AMD CPUs Schutzfunktionen, brennen also nicht einfach mal so durch. Zum anderen gibt es auch User die eben mit AMD nie Probleme hatten, dafür aber mit intel. Das ist also sicher kein Beleg dafür das die Qualität bei AMD schlechter ist als bei intel.
> 
> mfg



Schutzfunktionen haben dann aber bei meinen alten k6-I und II nicht gegriffen, sprich sind durchgebrannt.


----------

